# Toshiba Volume Control Problem...grr



## Dropsofstardust (Jan 17, 2008)

Right....im not too good at this, so I will try and be as precise as I can...

Basically I have a problem with the volume wheel on my Toshiba Equium laptop. I carry it around a lot, and the wheel gets turned in the bag. Recently, i have been having trouble with it, finding it difficult to turn the sound DOWN.

Now, however, the sound is permanently at full blast, the wheel does nothing at all, turning it down briefly, then the sound goes right up again. I have resorted to turning the volume off via the control panel on Windows XP. 

Does anyone have any ideas about how I could fix this? When I play music etc, i have to have the sound at the lowest notch on the control panel otherwise its too loud. 

Any help would be great! THANK YOU! :wave:


----------



## mikewalker72 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem!

Unfortunately I have been using my laptop for public address music, so the volume wheel also served as a handy tool right on the front of the machine. Needless to say things are a little more tedious now when using the Windows Volume Control to operate multiple functions at once.

Any solutions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Jaxon13 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had the exact same frustrating problem for over a year but FINALLY SOLVED IT! This is what my A135-S4427 was doing: turning the volume wheel would diminish the sound slightly and then rapidly raise it to its peak. Subsequent attempts would have the sound rocketing up and down. I, too, had to use the control panel volume to manage the sound. I pondered putting in another volume control wheel but it seemed a bit of a task. I searched the internet--driver conflict, software conflict, OS reinstall, hardware failure?--to no avail. Just other people with the same problem!

Then one day, I just started turning the wheel back and forth quickly and it seemed like it was kinda-sorta working. I then wondered if maybe there was DUST affecting the connection. I grabbed a can of compressed air and blew it in the front along the edges of the wheel, top and bottom, and the volume control's been working like a champ now for the last month. Hopefully, this will solve your problem, too.

Men may show their gratitude with monetary donations to my retirement fund; ladies, I'll be glad to accept hugs and kisses. <smiles!>

Cheers!~

--JR


----------

